
CDC estimates 35% of those with coronavirus don't have symptoms - bookofjoe
https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/22/health/cdc-coronavirus-estimates-symptoms-deaths/index.html
======
drapred7
This means the death rate is probably not being vastly underestimated. That
hypothesis would require >80% of cases to be symptomless

